# Door fly screens



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Hi All 
I would like to know what people use as fly screens for the hab door eg Mesh or Chenille cat tails.

thanks
Nick


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Nick,

My other half went to Dunelm, purchased a spring loaded curtain rod and a length of fine cotton type material. she put something in the bottom to add weight and we now have a fly screen/privacy curtain that we can put up any time and takes up little or no room.

I hope this is of use

Ian


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We bought the Fiamma mesh one that has a rod that screws over the door and 2 long, weighted pieces of semi-stiff mesh that can be rolled up above the door to keep it out of the way when not in use.

We're not that keen on it as it need a clothes peg to keep the 2 halves together and, since we can't use long screws for fear of them going through the wall, it keeps falling down. We've tried Velcro but that does not stick well on the patterned wall paper.

When we are in seriously fly-ey areas I have a length of net ( local fabrics shop) that I hang from a rod above the door.

From what I have heard of the chenille type they are OK for privacy and to keep big flying insects out but not a lot of use against mosquitoes or other smaller insects.

Neither of these are as good as the built- in mesh flyscreen door we had on our old Eldiss vans.

G


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

We use the fiamma mosquito door screen. Find it very good after removing the fixed ones which were a pain.

Graham


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

zappy61 said:


> We use the fiamma mosquito door screen.
> Graham


Graham...how do you stop it gaping open ?

G


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> zappy61 said:
> 
> 
> > We use the fiamma mosquito door screen.
> ...


Hi G,

I just made sure that it hangs free the with about a 10mm gap at the bottom. At first I had it too long and whenever we went through it caught the step and stuck open. Try some double sided sticky tape and a couple of short (about 25/30mm) No 8 screws to hold it up.

Graham


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We also have the Fiamma door screen and have used it successfully for 3 years now, it rolls up and goes in bottom of wardrobe when not in use. 

It has a big cross over section and has never gaped, we have a wide velcro strip which is attached just above door and on plastic strip of the screen so we can put on and pull off when we need to. 

We measured it so it sits snug to the floor but not resting on it, otherwise you will get gaps and also we would stand on it as we have fixed inner steps. 

Mandy


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Our one cost £1.99 from a cheap shop. It was so cheap that I bought another one and put it in the allotment (horizontally) to act as a carrot fly barrier. In the van it just pushes on to velcro (male)


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

At the Peterborough Show, AuntieSandra bought a fly screen made from the 'windstopper' material. It came with heavy-duty velcro and does what it's supposed to. It can be removed in half a second. :wink:


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

We had a fixed one on the first van but hardly ever used it. None on this so bought the cat tails then fixed a hook behind the door and use a tie back so don't have to keep taking them down and move them back before we close the door so they don't get trapped


----------

